# Le fil des fans de Lutte Gréco-Romaine



## Fab'Fab (7 Septembre 2009)

Puisqu'on est dans les fils sportifs, je propose ce fil dédié aux fans de lutte Gréco-Romaine.
En voila un joli sport sensuel et viril comme on les aime.
C'est vrai quoi:
Deux mecs en collant qui se roulent parterre ça force l'admiration.
Je ne résiste pas à la joie sans limite de vous soumettre cette photo:







Quelle souplesse dans le mouvement, quelle légèreté dans l'envol.

C'est beau



On dirait du foie de veau.


----------



## Bassman (7 Septembre 2009)

Gaffe aux collants en Lycra, ça irrite l'entre-jambe et après on a les burnes qui grattent !


----------



## jpmiss (7 Septembre 2009)

C'est un sport de PAIDAI! 
















---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h47 ----------

Et de gouines aussi!


----------



## Bassman (7 Septembre 2009)

JP, t'es grandiose


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est un sport de PAIDAI!



Ah mais là c'est pas de la lutte: le mec joue à cache-cache


----------



## oliver939 (7 Septembre 2009)

apparement c'est toujours l'americain qui en prend plein le fion, dans ce sport.

Il est d'ou le mec en bleu?


----------



## tirhum (7 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et de gouines aussi!


Comme ça, à la rigueur, c'est mieux...


----------



## boodou (7 Septembre 2009)

Ouais. :mouais:

Bof. :sleep:

Le Jokari c'est quand même plus couillu comme sport.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2009)

J'adore ce sport.


----------



## tirhum (7 Septembre 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> J'adore ce sport.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Septembre 2009)

Faut juste ajouter un casting pour la lutte féminine et ce sport pourrais avoir de l'avenir


----------



## gKatarn (7 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


>



Headfuckin' ? :affraid:


----------



## boodou (7 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Headfuckin' ? :affraid:



Port du casque interdit


----------



## gKatarn (7 Septembre 2009)

A cause de l'effet dilatateur ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Septembre 2009)

sauf si...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> JP, t'es grandiose



Je plussoie... :love:


----------



## Le docteur (7 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Ouais. :mouais:
> 
> Bof. :sleep:
> 
> Le Jokari c'est quand même plus couillu comme sport.



Y'a qu'à voir OSS 117 .


----------



## boodou (7 Septembre 2009)

C'est vrai JP, tu les as jamais postées dans PVPBP celles-là !  
T'en gardes sous le coude hein !


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> C'est vrai JP, tu les as jamais postées dans PVPBP celles-là !
> T'en gardes sous le coude hein !



Moi qui croyais que c'étaient des AP


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5209173 a dit:
			
		

> sauf si...



T'es gentil mais ça c'est copyrighté depuis longtemps.
Et ça fait deux fois. 

Tu veux un human-fly dans l'anus ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Septembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> T'es gentil mais ça c'est copyrighté depuis longtemps.



Qui me dois de l'argent pour vol ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5209354 a dit:
			
		

> Qui me dois de l'argent pour vol ?



Toi, face de poux !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Septembre 2009)

C'est Mr Fessedepou ste plais


----------



## krystof (7 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


>



Ah... la fameuse clé dite du doikipu, qui a fait fureur dans les années 70.


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Septembre 2009)

krystof a dit:


> Ah... la fameuse clé dite du doikipu, qui a fait fureur dans les années 70.



Non, c'est pour faciliter le transport de l'adversaire.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Septembre 2009)

krystof a dit:


> Ah... la fameuse clé dite du doikipu, qui a fait fureur dans les années 70.



Vue sa tête c'est pas facile à réaliser ou du moins il faut forcer pour avoir une ouverture...


----------



## gKatarn (7 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Non, c'est pour faciliter le transport de l'adversaire.



/private joke : çà me rappelle une poignée pour le transport de chats...


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Septembre 2009)

En cherchant bien, il y a une petite ressemblance entre le catch et la lutte gréco-romaine.


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5209173 a dit:
			
		

> sauf si...



faudrait te mettre au courant, ce n'est pas ça qui est utilisé pour le fist et autres pratiques d'introductions diverses et variées 

plus simple et moins cher : du beurre végétal


----------



## Nephou (8 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> faudrait te mettre au courant, ce n'est pas ça qui est utilisé pour le fist et autres pratiques d'introductions diverses et variées
> 
> plus simple et moins cher : du beurre végétal




 Bon... on n'est pas dans les fils techniques ici...





c'est pas tout ça mais on va fermer hein


----------

